# HP Computers



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone have a recent make HP computer? What are your thoughts on them? 

Please nothing about buying a Mac. We're not going to.

Also, anti-virus stuff. Someone told my father about something called AVG possibly. Anyone use it? Reviews?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, it's like this. In 2002 we got an HP desktop. By 2004 it had crashed. I had an HP digital camera for over a year, and it crashed. I went with a Toshiba laptop, and it's backlight is burnt out. We are currently surviving on a Dell with one HP printer, and Dell scanner/fax/printer. The current HP printer is close to bottom of the line and has worked better, longer for me than any other HP stuff I've had. Kodak for cameras, Dell for desktops, and HP for printers.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sucklead,

I do not recommend you go with HP. Their quality has gone downhill within the last 5 years. They also ruined Compaq. I would not recommend Dell, Gateway or Toshiba either. If you can provide more info on what you're looking for in a computer I may be able to help you out (price, power, portablity (if laptop) etc.)

AVG is a freeware virus program. I used it on an old laptop I had where I didn't want to pay for Norton but didn't want to use the internet without protection. It's pretty good actually.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Here we go again. I have a feeling I might get into a fight with _TOF_. :numbchuck::anim_lol:

Actually, I can't believe you brought this up, because I'm such a nerd and you hit the good points....



SuckLead said:


> Anyone have a recent make HP computer? What are your thoughts on them?


Actually, HP has advanced lately, and has taken Compaq from the dumps in my opinion. The Compaq computers that I had in the past were garbage compared to the newer HP/Compaq (or HP...which is what they are now...) computers.

Honestly, I really wish you were looking for laptop, because that's truly my specialty.



SuckLead said:


> Please nothing about buying a Mac. We're not going to.


That's _very_ good to hear. :smt023



SuckLead said:


> Also, anti-virus stuff. Someone told my father about something called AVG possibly. Anyone use it? Reviews?


Actually, this is where I lit up in response to your post. AVG is by far (in my opinion) one of _the_ best anti-virus programs on the market today. On top of that, it's a _free_ program. In every new computer that my friends, family and myself have purchased, I have deleted the Norton *garbage* and installed AVG on every single unit. This is by far my favorite anti-virus program as of yet...



Ram Rod said:


> Well, it's like this. In 2002 we got an HP desktop. By 2004 it had crashed. I had an HP digital camera for over a year, and it crashed. I went with a Toshiba laptop, and it's backlight is burnt out. We are currently surviving on a Dell with one HP printer, and Dell scanner/fax/printer. The current HP printer is close to bottom of the line and has worked better, longer for me than any other HP stuff I've had. Kodak for cameras, Dell for desktops, and HP for printers.


I'm sorry to be the one to say it, but these experiences are way too far in the past to have any relevance today. Computer years are like dog years...

I'm sorry you had bad experiences, but you might want to experiment with some equipment that was made from these companies more recently....



Marcus99 said:


> I do not recommend you go with HP. Their quality has gone downhill within the last 5 years. They also ruined Compaq.


_Marcus99_...please expalin why, and what experiences you have had that makes you believe this is true...



Marcus99 said:


> I would not recommend Dell, Gateway or Toshiba either.


Again....why?



Marcus99 said:


> If you can provide more info on what you're looking for in a computer I may be able to help you out (price, power, portablity (if laptop) etc.)
> 
> AVG is a freeware virus program. I used it on an old laptop I had where I didn't want to pay for Norton but didn't want to use the internet without protection. It's pretty good actually.


I agree that AVG is good. Would you personally prefer Norton over AVG for any reason? If so, why?

-Jeff-


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> _Marcus99_...please expalin why, and what experiences you have had that makes you believe this is true...
> 
> Again....why?
> 
> ...


I can back up what I said, but lets hear what the OP is looking for in a new computer before I start typing away. After all, he's the one who's looking for advice.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> I can back up what I said, but lets hear what the OP is looking for in a new computer before I start typing away. After all, he's the one who's looking for advice.


I would love to hear what you have to say...

and _*she*_ _is_ the one looking for advice, but this might help her in her decision...

-Jeff-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We were originally going to buy another Dell because the last one lived way longer than we expected it to and way past the average life span of computers. Before that we had a Compaq that was just a giant box of garbage. 

I don't need much. I search the internet, obviously. I would like to store some of the photography I have on my digital camera on the computer. I occassionally make a YouTube video but am not known for ever editing them. Once in a blue moon I'll download an MP3. So memory is good. I have a seperate CD burner, so that isn't needed. My father seems to have developed an obsession with the ability to fax. So I'll toss that in there, too. And, of course, I need to be able to set up seperate accounts on Windows so I can save stuff and not worry about my father deleting important stuff of mine. About it, really.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

About three months ago, our older desktop computer died a hardware-related death. Our backup computer was our son's, and he took it with him when he left the nest earlier this year. So, I convinced my wife we needed not one, but TWO computers to replace our dead one (if you have one of something, and it malfunctions or is lost, you have none; if you have two, and one dies/disappears, you still have one).

I did a bit of research, and when Best Buy ran their next good "Free Financing for X Months" sale, I trotted down and picked up a HP desktop machine package, and a Compaq laptop (both priced in the lower-middle-range). 

Both were simple to set up and learn to use, even with Windows Vista, and have given absolutely no problems in daily use since the purchase (granted, 3 months is not all that long ago). Both machines have memory card readers built-in, so we can transfer photos and other files to and from various devices without cables. The laptop's battery life is lower than I'd like, but I think most estimates of battery juice duration are wildly optimistic, no matter what brand you go with (in the middle-and-lower price range, at least). Last month, I used the Best Buy Reward Zone points garnered in the purchase to print Reward Certificates (coupons) used to pick up a new copy of Photoshop Elements, a laptop carry case, and a travel mouse.

So far, so good.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Right now I would say that HP and Compaq are about the 2 best out the box PC's. They have a bunch of trial ware that needs removed but the hardware and drivers are much more sound than about every other out of the box PC. I repair and build computers for a living. Those two are a dream next to dell and gateway.

I finnd DEll way too proprietary and I just plain don't liek Gateway. Dells are harder to upgrade being you need parts that were made just for a dell to get them to work properly most times. I will say that if you change the drivers in a dell to ones that the company made for the dell drivers they come with they will run a lot better.

My opinions of Compaq was not always so good. They used to be crap but HP buying them out a few years ago made things a lot better for them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I like HP. I am on my 2nd HP PC, and I am happy with it. My mom just bought her 2nd one.

Back in the days, I would only buy mail order PCs and would never buy at a store. But Micron and Quantex and a few others are gone. I do not like Dell or Gateway after some headaches from both in the 1990s.

I'll keep on buying HP.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well as someone who works on PCs and networks professionally I can honestly tell you there is little to no difference anymore in the quality of any PC or laptop. 

They are all good, and they can all have duds. I work on a lot of Dell and HP but that is because those are the most popular by far.......

I would say pick the one that has the goodies you want because if anything breaks it can be fixed easy enough..... 

Personally I love HP, I have been buying them for years......I'm on my HP dv5000 laptop right now, and have been using it every day since I bought it in March 2006...... 

I currently own 4 laptops - 2 HP and 2 Dell.... I also have 3 Desktops two of which are HP the other is Systemax. All have performed well..... 

The only brand I've ever seen have multiple chronic failures was E-Machine. When they first hit the market they were absolute crap. But they were also taken over and are now producing decent enough machines.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I run 3 Dell desktops and two Dell laptops on my wireless network. Two of the Dell desktops are over 7 years old. My kids use them to play on the net. I have child protection software as well as McAfee security system with a spy sweeper. I've never had a problem or a crash.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I miss the old Micron PCs before Micron sold them off to osmeone else.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> We were originally going to buy another Dell because the last one lived way longer than we expected it to and way past the average life span of computers. Before that we had a Compaq that was just a giant box of garbage.
> 
> I don't need much. I search the internet, obviously. I would like to store some of the photography I have on my digital camera on the computer. I occassionally make a YouTube video but am not known for ever editing them. Once in a blue moon I'll download an MP3. So memory is good. I have a seperate CD burner, so that isn't needed. My father seems to have developed an obsession with the ability to fax. So I'll toss that in there, too. And, of course, I need to be able to set up seperate accounts on Windows so I can save stuff and not worry about my father deleting important stuff of mine. About it, really.


That's pretty basic stuff. In that case I'll take HP and Toshiba off the shit list. I myself wouldn't buy from them because what they market as "high end", I find to be somewhat overpriced and lacking. I am fussy about computers the same way as many of you are fussy about firearms 

I still however, would not go with Dell or Gateway. Dell in particular for a long time made machines that used parts that were difficult to upgrade from. There customer support was never very good IMO, always someone from Pakistan where it felt like you were helping them instead of the other way around.

As for what you are looking to do, thats pretty basic like I said. Nearly any computer can do that these days. RAM is cheap and easy to upgrade, so even if what you find to be enough today and turns out to be not enough tomorrow, you'll still be about to boost your memory easily. Doesn't sound like HD space is going to be an issue, even basic desktops give you fairly large drives these days (250gb's), video card and sound doesn't seem like an issue for you either. The processor is really the only other thing to keep an eye on, they are somewhat more difficult and expensive to upgrade as ports are changing all the time, so make sure you get one that will be good for a few years.

You can pretty much go with any company, but I would steer clear of Dell and Gateway, I've always been suspicious of them from past experience.

Now the big question...How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

It's all kind of a crapshoot, unfortunately. This year's great brand is a dud next year. I currently own (counting...) six notebooks and five desktops of varying vintage. The first computer I bought with my own money was a Compaq portable in 1983, and I've probably "owned" (some were really owned by my employers) a dozen more notebooks over the years. Some things I've learned:

1. You can't use past experience with a brand name to predict future success. The absolute most reliable notebooks I've had were a Dell, an IBM, and a Toshiba. The best desktops I've owned were an Everex, a Dell, and a Toshiba. The worst computer I've owned or used was a Dell and an IBM. 

2. Get the second-fastest processor model. The fastest costs too much, and slower ones go obsolete really fast.

3. Always get as much RAM as you can afford.

4. Vista is a great operating system if you run it in its 64-bit mode, otherwise use XP Pro. (I don't relate to open source O/S's.) If I were starting to source a computer right now I'd get one built to run Vista in 64-bit mode.

5. Good desktops seem to run forever, but a two-year-old notebook is a senior citizen.

Have fun!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't have much to add for brand. Just like guns, there are fans and foes for all brands. I had a Dell desktop for years without any trouble. I'm on a Toshiba laptop now and again, no problems.

I've used AVG for years. Great protection and FREE!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As to "High End" boxes unless you're having it built for you it is probably just a somewhat juiced regular PC and is a waste of money. The boxes on the shelves today are about all built to run Windows Vista. That in itself will tel you that it needs to be a pretty strong machine. Vista is a major resource hog and needs a pretty beefy box to run pretty well in. I have a few machines here that were built for Vista that I rebooted with a modified XP install adn they just flat out fly. I'm not gonna say Vista sucks. It was not so compatible and I think it didn't address any of the issues with XP so really don't see a need to have it but it works OK and as companies are making more and more software to run in Vista it's getting easier to use all the time. I use XP Pro just because that's what I'm used to. 

I'm playing around with a few Linux distros. as well. I still think before it's all said and done they have some really nice operating systems.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> As to "High End" boxes unless you're having it built for you it is probably just a somewhat juiced regular PC and is a waste of money. The boxes on the shelves today are about all built to run Windows Vista. That in itself will tel you that it needs to be a pretty strong machine. Vista is a major resource hog and needs a pretty beefy box to run pretty well in. I have a few machines here that were built for Vista that I rebooted with a modified XP install adn they just flat out fly. I'm not gonna say Vista sucks. It was not so compatible and I think it didn't address any of the issues with XP so really don't see a need to have it but it works OK and as companies are making more and more software to run in Vista it's getting easier to use all the time. I use XP Pro just because that's what I'm used to.
> 
> I'm playing around with a few Linux distros. as well. I still think before it's all said and done they have some really nice operating systems.


I would say Vista sucks....lol.... Microsoft knows it too since they are now pushing out Windows 7 beta way before it's release date. I saw a quick version of Windows 7, built off a totally new kernel and it is supposed to be lean and mean.....

XP is still the best one ever made, but Vista is OK once you strip it down and run it lean. It is not as bad as ME was..... :smt076

Check out Fedora Core 5 and up for a nice Linux OS..... very smooth graphically and just about as capable as Windows while keeping that Linux touch...... I love Linux but will always still use Windows too....


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Marcus99 said:


> Now the big question...How much are you looking to spend?


That's the problem. We don't have much to spend. Mom's been out of work and they are both paying off medical bills for serious surgeries. I am not even putting anything into the pot because I have about $300 in savings and a low paying job. My dad has picked out an HP computer already. I have no idea which one. They walked in looking for a Dell and he walked out in love with the HP. HP is one of those brands I don't know much about. Mom wants to head in and grab up the one he likes tomorrow, actually. I just wanted to go in knowing something since she will, no doubt, throw me to the sales guy (I'm a sales person, too, so I am a sales person's worst nightmare; I just about made the car salesman cry when we went to get mom's last car a few years ago). And I know when my dad went in and talked to him he didn't take any of my needs into consideration... and dad uses the computer for far less than I do.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

No argument with me this time Beefy. :mrgreen:

HP and AVG are good choices in my opinion.

Get one with an Intel CPU and plenty of RAM.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

funkypunk97 said:


> I would say Vista sucks....lol.... Microsoft knows it too since they are now pushing out Windows 7 beta way before it's release date. I saw a quick version of Windows 7, built off a totally new kernel and it is supposed to be lean and mean.....
> 
> XP is still the best one ever made, but Vista is OK once you strip it down and run it lean. It is not as bad as ME was..... :smt076
> 
> Check out Fedora Core 5 and up for a nice Linux OS..... very smooth graphically and just about as capable as Windows while keeping that Linux touch...... I love Linux but will always still use Windows too....


lol!!..tell me a Windoze OS that wasn't put out way too early:smt082 I don't like Vista much but it is getting a little better with other ppl making compatible 2rd party software.

Remember the Millennium edition?:anim_lol: The last Windows Os I actually like was 2000 Pro. It didn't have shit for pre-packed drivers but it would run forever without a restart. The Adv server was/is pretty cool too.

Back to the topic. It is true that computers age really fast. Top of the line today is tomorrows junk. Just about any computer today will do the basics that the average user will need it for. The thing to look at is how upgrade friendly the machine is. It's important to know if you can add ram (memory), what kind of ports are there for peripherals. Most have on board video, audio cards. If it has an AGP, PCI, or PCI Express slot ya can add a vid card and reclaim the memory that the machine used for that function.

Anyway. if you are only doing basic web surfing most any machine would do you well. I see pretty cheap HP boxes at Walmart pretty cheap. You might be able to get a tower only and save a few bucks if you don't need a new monitor, keyboard etc.:smt023


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> That's the problem. We don't have much to spend. Mom's been out of work and they are both paying off medical bills for serious surgeries. I am not even putting anything into the pot because I have about $300 in savings and a low paying job. My dad has picked out an HP computer already. I have no idea which one. They walked in looking for a Dell and he walked out in love with the HP. HP is one of those brands I don't know much about. Mom wants to head in and grab up the one he likes tomorrow, actually. I just wanted to go in knowing something since she will, no doubt, throw me to the sales guy (I'm a sales person, too, so I am a sales person's worst nightmare; I just about made the car salesman cry when we went to get mom's last car a few years ago). And I know when my dad went in and talked to him he didn't take any of my needs into consideration... and dad uses the computer for far less than I do.


No worries, you can get a decent computer with decent power for not much these days. Might you consider purchasing online? I recommend NewEgg. I have built multiple computers using only parts I purchased from them and have zero complaints. I'm not recommending you built one, they sell name brand and non name brand. Their inventory is very large as well, here is a link of their selection for desktops (assuming you want a desktop)...

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=10&name=Desktop-PCs

As for the operating system, Vista is fine. It had a lot of bugs in it's release in 06, but it is very smooth now. XP has been around for a while and is very refined. Don't worry about 64 bit, you'll never notice a difference with what you're looking to do. I personally find Vista more user friendly. I remember when XP came out in 01, everyone who was using 98 and those who had switched to 2000 said they would never switch to XP. Those are the same people saying to stick with XP and not jump to Vista


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. I brought up a lot of things mentioned here at the store. We brought the new computer home this afternoon. It is hooked up and working well, just not online yet. It will be sometime tomorrow, though, I hope. I'm rather pleased. We only got somewhat took on one thing... speakers. I need to return them tomorrow. The salesman neglected to mention that the monitor had speakers built in. Oh well. Easy to fix.

We ended up with a HP Pavilion. Came in a package that included a keyboard, mouse, printer, and 19" flat screen monitor. Now I have all this stuff I bought for the old computer that is built into this one. It'll even take the little disks from my camera. I'm thrilled. 

With all the stuff they did to it, the upgrade on the printer that came with the package, etc., it came out to be around $1100. A lot more than we had wanted to spend, but what can you do? You rarely get out of this type of thing spending what you originally wanted to.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!

Most all HP/Compaq machines come with the multi card reader in place of a floppy drive that no one really needs anymore. The only downside to the new HP's are all that trial-ware they load em with. All that's easy to get rid of though. I hope your new machine lasts longer than your last :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Most all HP/Compaq machines come with the multi card reader in place of a floppy drive that no one really needs anymore. The only downside to the new HP's are all that trial-ware they load em with. All that's easy to get rid of though. I hope your new machine lasts longer than your last :smt023


Mom paid the guys at the store $20 to take all that crap off the computer already. So it's good to go. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

As we "speak" I'm on a HP Pavillion dv8000 laptop. It's been fantastic, except for the keyboard, but I use a fullsize USB keyboard (Compaq by the way) at my desk.

This HP has been solid ever since, and the widescreen dv8000 is great for movies on airplanes... I have the XP "Media Edition" which has it's bugs, but you can shut down the processor while watching a movie... saving battery life.

Good stuff

Jeff


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, it's all hooked up and I am currently typing at you from my new HP. Only issues are with my ISP, it won't give me my email. And some of the text is hard to read, it seems a touch blurry. Otherwise, good to go. I think I'll eventually fix the blurry text issue by pressing enough buttons. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, it's all hooked up and I am currently typing at you from my new HP. Only issues are with my ISP, it won't give me my email. *And some of the text is hard to read, it seems a touch blurry.* Otherwise, good to go. I think I'll eventually fix the blurry text issue by pressing enough buttons. :mrgreen:


Your text probably appears to be blurry _*BECAUSE YOUR MONITOR IS LARGER THAN THE TELEVISION I HAD IN MY LIVING ROOM UNTIL 2002!!!*_ 
:smt076

:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> ...
> 
> This HP has been solid ever since, and the widescreen dv8000 is great for movies on airplanes... I have the XP "Media Edition" which has it's bugs, but you can shut down the processor while watching a movie... saving battery life.
> 
> ...


Veeeery interesting. 
I did not know that. 
Will try that on my laptop.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Your text probably appears to be blurry _*BECAUSE YOUR MONITOR IS LARGER THAN THE TELEVISION I HAD IN MY LIVING ROOM UNTIL 2002!!!*_
> :smt076
> 
> :mrgreen:


Actually, it's only certain color combinations. Like the text on the background here. So some issue with the colors I have yet to figure out. But this is one darn huge computer screen! LOL!


----------

